# Local Logging



## Zodiac45 (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's a few pix from a job right down the street. Walk too work (almost)!


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 14, 2009)

nice pics as said by above but can you get some more ??
would be cool if you did


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 14, 2009)

i'm guessing the skidders are 648? the only 648 ive ran was a D model. the newest ive ran was a 548 GII. good looking equipment. i bet you gotta move alot of wood to pay for all that. what are the cutting machines? do you run all the equipment or just one machine mainly?


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 14, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> i'm guessing the skidders are 648? the only 648 ive ran was a D model. the newest ive ran was a 548 GII. good looking equipment. i bet you gotta move alot of wood to pay for all that. what are the cutting machines? do you run all the equipment or just one machine mainly?



SI, I'm usually on one of the Deere feller/bunchers (fun) but sometimes get stuck on the limber (Boring) and yep you really need too move some wood. We've had 6 trucks (logs) and 2 with chip trailors running most days. I also through this job, got another from an ajoining landowner. That will be just me, saws and a skidder though soon as this winds down. Nice looking wood though. Will post


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 14, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> SI, I'm usually on one of the Deere feller/bunchers (fun) but sometimes get stuck on the limber (Boring) and yep you really need too move some wood. We've had 6 trucks (logs) and 2 with chip trailors running most days. I also through this job, got another from an ajoining landowner. That will be just me, saws and a skidder though soon as this winds down. Nice looking wood though. Will post



will you rent one of these skidders or do you have your own?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 14, 2009)

nice but to cold four me tom trees


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 14, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> will you rent one of these skidders or do you have your own?



Nope don't own one and not one of these big boys. I'll use my buddy's 540G and pay hourly off the meter. It's a little better than renting (in my neck of the woods) cause I'm not paying when I'm off the machine felling and limbing. He'll drop it off for me too as it's local.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it bad ground?


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 14, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Is it bad ground?



It's not too bad right now where we are. In that 3rd pix you can see the road we cut. That ridge is mostly ledge rock and we found that pass up through. All the timber is up on or over the other side of the ridge. It's been plenty cold and we got some rain that knocked the snow down some. Long as the weather holds we'll be ok and actually should finish up next week there. The other job is a bit hinkier. It's a weird shaped lot and has some low ground that I know is wet anytime but winter. Some real nice wood in it though. Hope to start on it by Wed or so next week.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 14, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> It's not too bad right now where we are. In that 3rd pix you can see the road we cut. That ridge is mostly ledge rock and we found that pass up through. All the timber is up on or over the other side of the ridge. It's been plenty cold and we got some rain that knocked the snow down some. Long as the weather holds we'll be ok and actually should finish up next week there. The other job is a bit hinkier. It's a weird shaped lot and has some low ground that I know is wet anytime but winter. Some real nice wood in it though. Hope to start on it by Wed or so next week.



So six loads is normal there for two bunchers and skidders with a stroker in the landing?


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 14, 2009)

Burvol said:


> So six loads is normal there for two bunchers and skidders with a stroker in the landing?



We were pushing 10+ out from the second week thru the 8th with a good stockpile landed. It's winding down now and getting harder too maintain. The chippers coming back in and they'll run that all next week plus there a decent pile of firewood logs right by the road. Might take me a load of those home.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 14, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> We were pushing 10-12 out from the second week thru the 8th. It's winding down now and getting harder too maintain. The chippers coming back in and they'll run that all next week plus there a decent pile of firewood logs right by the road. Might take me a load of those home.



Guys run them through the limber or processor here and just pile up the rounds in the landing....First come, first serve.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's a couple pix from my one man saw and skidder job. This land abuts a bigger job I am just finishing up (above) with the outfit I work for. It's close too home and can actually walk too work. That never happens! I've been working the main job 6am too 3pm, then this one for a few hours a day after. The nicest saw logs got picked up last week. These are mostly whats left.


----------



## PB (Mar 9, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> Here's a couple pix from my one man saw and skidder job. This land abuts a bigger job I am just finishing up (above) with the outfit I work for. It's close too home and can actually walk too work. That never happens! I've been working the main job 6am too 3pm, then this one for a few hours a day after. The nicest saw logs got picked up last week. These are mostly whats left.



Where are the pics?


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 10, 2009)

Oops not sure what happened? Should be there now.


----------



## PB (Mar 10, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> Oops not sure what happened? Should be there now.



 Thanks! Great pics!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2009)

Good pictures. It's good to see how they do things back there. Are you guys staying busy?


----------



## goatchin (Mar 10, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Good pictures. It's good to see how they do things back there. *Are you guys staying busy*?



I was wondering about that too. Are other companies around still working? Sell to Canadian mills or to local mill? If local hows the prices holding up?

Nice pics


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Bob,

I have been pretty busy for almost 3 months (knock wood). But as you guys know, it's one job too the next based on whatever the crew boss comes up with. Never any guarentees. We'll be knocking off pretty soon now due too Spring and mud season. We were also notified that the hardwood pulp mill up the road about 40 miles is closing indeffinatly in May. Not looking real promising. Most of the guys I know have been working but they're all coming too shutdown pretty quick as it starts too warm up. Prices have been pretty poor.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Mar 10, 2009)

nice pic's Steve. lol i saw the pecker poles, thats exactly what we have here. they chip up the big poplar around here, i'll hafta post some of the pics i have from the weekend job i have with a local timber company soon. i get to keep all the dry dead standing stuff i can cut and pile on my coffee and lunch breaks i have 20 cords already should have possibly 80 by the end of the job were at now. funny thing is it's across the road from where i live and they let me load it in the dump truck and bring it to my wood lot at the end of the day, i have to fill up what i use for fuel thats it. lol pretty sweet deal i think.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> I have been pretty busy for almost 3 months (knock wood). But as you guys know, it's one job too the next based on whatever the crew boss comes up with. Never any guarentees. We'll be knocking off pretty soon now due too Spring and mud season. We were also notified that the hardwood pulp mill up the road about 40 miles is closing indeffinatly in May. Not looking real promising. Most of the guys I know have been working but they're all coming too shutdown pretty quick as it starts too warm up. Prices have been pretty poor.



Same thing here. We're still pecking away at the burn salvage from last summer's fires but it's spotty at best. There's still no lumber market to speak of and nobody really wants logs.
One of our bigger mills is shutting down for an indefinite period of time. It's the largest private employer in it's area and just about the only employer, too.

Tell you what...you order some lumber from us and we'll order some paper from you guys. Some of the lumber in our mills has been there so long it has moss growing on it's north side.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 10, 2009)

nice pics steve. 

do stay busy.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice pics and nice lookin 440. Happy loggin


----------



## 371groundie (Mar 10, 2009)

wheres that headed? bucksport, millinocket, cherryfeild? sweet pullin machine, id like one of those myself.


----------

